# How often should a cat go to toilet?



## bertie21 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi everyone, please excuse me if my question sounds simple but I am worried about how many times a day my cat goes to the toilet. He use to go in and out all night, but the last week or so only approx once every day and a half. I am worried that this will affect his health, he is approx 4 -7 years old, he was a stray so difficult to be exact. Thanks for your help


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know how often they "should" go, but ours generally go twice a day - one wee, one poo, but sometimes do both in one visit to the litter tray.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

bertie21 said:


> Hi everyone, please excuse me if my question sounds simple but I am worried about how many times a day my cat goes to the toilet. He use to go in and out all night, but the last week or so only approx once every day and a half. I am worried that this will affect his health, he is approx 4 -7 years old, he was a stray so difficult to be exact. Thanks for your help


I would be more concerned at the frequent visits than the current situation. For example frequent urination could point to a UTI or defecation to a motility problem ie digestive tract inflammation-one of the reaons cats with untreated IBD have more frequent bowel movements.

Ours, fed a normal wet diet urinate about twice daily and defecate about once. In general the more highly-digestible the food ie no fillers which produce more waste the less stool produced. Cats fed an exclusively raw diet even less frequent stools!


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

My two usually poo either once or twice a day. With pees I'm not sure as I can't tell which comes from which cat but sometimes they go 2 or 3 times a day. They do tend to go more at night than during the day though - I can clean the tray and leave for work, come back 8 hours later and neither have been in it but can go to bed and come through to 4 pees in the tray in the morning.


----------

